# Recommend me a brushcutter / clearing saw



## Nex (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi all!

My old Husqvarna is running on its last legs now, and I'm in need of a new(ish) clearing saw for taking down larger stuff. 
I already have a fairly new combination tool or whatever they're called, with trimmer-head, hedge-trimmer and a small pole-saw so I'm set for garden use. What I'm looking for is strictly for clearing in the park/forest. 

I've been eyeing the Stihl FS 560 and the Husky 555 at my local dealer, but both of these have electronic carbs, which worries me a bit, and I'd prefer to find something without electronics. I also prefer to buy/cry once, so price isn't really a factor, but longevity is. Anyone know what the predecessors to the mentioned Stihl/Husky might be? New stuff isn't a requirement, I'm happy to get something used and tinker with it until I'm happy, as long as it's quality stuff.


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 14, 2021)

If you can find a Husqvarna 39R, 165RX or 265RX clearing saw in good used working condition I think you would be very happy.

They are older machines and should be easier to maintain, if you can find one that hasn't been worn out.

The 39R has a 40cc engine. The 165/265RX has a 65cc engine. They are beasts.


----------



## Nex (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks mate, I'll definitely have a closer look at the 265 at least - if I remember correctly it's the bigger and newer brother of the 244rx I'm looking to replace. 

However, I was originally looking for something a smidge newer, but maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree? Would appreciate more input on how to replace my old workhorse... Haven't these things improved in ~20 years?


----------



## SawTrash (Oct 16, 2021)

Nex said:


> Thanks mate,


Earlier this year I replaced my aging Huskies, 232R and 325R, which have given excellent service for many years on my rural property.

Problem was the 2 stroke smell began to really annoy me.

Bought a new Honda UMK 435 U, with the 'bike handles, couldn't be happier.

Anything bigger is going to be heavier and use more fuel.

If needed my next step up from the Honda is a chainsaw.

Here's a recent job the Honda tackled brilliantly.



https://www.tinyurl.com/pb7hj/Mowers/FrontApronBeforeAndAfter.html


----------

